# Looking to purchase a Longhair.



## MomofMany (Mar 8, 2015)

I am looking to purchase a LONGHAIR Vizsla, i know they might pop up in a litter. I just want one as a pet. I prefer a puppy--so that i can train him/her right from the beginning. Anybody know of an available pup???? Thanks.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

.....wirehair is the more correct term I think....

I don't think your brief post will really encourage replies.

Maybe try telling us a bit about yourself, why you think a v would be a good fit, where you are located, etc.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't looked this up in a few years, so it might have changed.
There is a longhaired vizsla, but they are rare, and there is not a longhair registry. The parents can be smooth, or wirehair, and just throw a longhaired pup. Don't know if there has ever been one in the US.
I would think the chances of getting one are between slim, and none.

If its a wirehair your wanting ,your going to have to learn a lot about the breed before a breeder will consider selling you one.


----------



## MomofMany (Mar 8, 2015)

No the term longhair is accurate. Just like there are longhair Weimaraners of which I have two a blue n silver girls. I would like a longhair vizsla.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

TR, what you said is exactly what I've heard. I'm not sure if it's a recessive gene or a random mutation. I think I've heard it's from an old outcross to red setters. Not sure if that's true though. 

I'd be really skeptical of any breeders that breed for longhairs or have a lot of them because they aren't a recognized breed. If it's a good breeder that has titles, health clearances, and all of that and just happens to have a longhair in a litter that's great for you, but you'll really need to keep your ear to the ground, get involved in show and work events, and build relationships so you'll be the first to hear when a puppy like that comes along.


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Found this:

The creation of the Wirehaired Vizsla started in the 1930s. It was noticed that some Vizslas had thicker coats which gave them better protection in cover and water. One of these thicker coated females was crossed with a German Wirehaired Pointer. The breeder who did this was Mr. Vasas Jozsef. He tried two such matings with the same male and different females. The Wirehaired Vizsla has two cousins, the Smooth Vizsla and the other, a rare longhaired Vizsla. The longhaired can be born in both smooth and wire litters, although this is quite a rare occurrence. The longhaired Vizslas are not registered anywhere in the world but there are some to be found in Europe.

Also found small section in Gay Gottleb's book,she says they were breed with an Irish setter in 1937 and describes them as an Enigma.
So, rare,and got more chance of finding rocking horse poo.
Regards


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

something to peruse 

http://www.katavizs.com/v_longhaired.htm


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

harrigab said:


> something to peruse
> 
> http://www.katavizs.com/v_longhaired.htm



Great link.
....


----------



## MomofMany (Mar 8, 2015)

I have read that woman's opinion of the Longhair Vizsla. : 

If anybody hears of Longhair Vizsla pup available, please let me know. Thanks ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

MomofMany said:


> I have read that woman's opinion of the Longhair Vizsla. :
> 
> If anybody hears of Longhair Vizsla pup available, please let me know. Thanks ;D


I did a thread quite a while ago highlighting the difference in coats of wirehaired V's, I'll see if I can find it for you. My new pup is going to be a lot hairier than Ruby, who's pictured in the thread.


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

MomofMany said:


> I have read that woman's opinion of the Longhair Vizsla. :
> 
> If anybody hears of Longhair Vizsla pup available, please let me know. Thanks ;D



Deleted my comments.................................in the interest of taste.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

harrigab said:


> something to peruse
> 
> http://www.katavizs.com/v_longhaired.htm


I think that she is way off in her genetics. She says: "If only one of the parents is carrier of the longhair gene, no puppy will be longhair but all the puppies are carriers of longhair ..." This is only true if that parent is a longhair. If the carrier parent is a short hair, it has only one copy of the (recessive) longhair gene. And there is only a 50% chance of that gene being passed to each puppy.

Similarly, if both parents are shorthairs, but both are carriers of the longhair gene, there is a 25% chance of a puppy being longhaired, a 25% chance that a puppy is a shorthair and not a carrier, and a 50% chance that a puppy is shorthaired, but a carrier. Unlike her claim that all puppies will be carriers.

I do agree with her that cross breeding and lying about it to get registered is repugnant. But she loses credibility when she is careless about the genetics.

Bob

Also - I guess that I'm being a little careless when I say "longhair gene". It's really the longhair allele.


----------



## MomofMany (Mar 8, 2015)

but what if both parents are Longhair--will all pups in the litter be longhair? That is the way it works with the Longhair Weimaraner.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

MomofMany said:


> but what if both parents are Longhair--will all pups in the litter be longhair? That is the way it works with the Longhair Weimaraner.


Yes. For a parent to be longhair, it must have 2 copies of the longhair gene. So it will pass a longhair gene to every pup. If both parents are passing longhair genes to every pup, every pup will be longhaired.

Bob


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

What is it about the Longhair specifically that appeals to you?


----------



## MomofMany (Mar 8, 2015)

.


----------



## MomofMany (Mar 8, 2015)

Hbomb said:


> What is it about the Longhair specifically that appeals to you?


Ummm the longhair


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

sorry didn't phrase that very well 

I meant what is it about the longhaired V specifically that interests you, why a vizsla as oppose to a weim or pointer? I am not an expert at all but it sounds from the various comments that the longhaired V is rare/not recognised as a breed so you may have great difficulty finding one and may end up being disappointed.

Is it the coat? Then perhaps you may be better off looking for a similar dog with recognised longhair variety e.g. weim or german longhair pointer.

Or are you set on a V because of their nature/personality? If so I don't blame you  However smooth and wire haired Vs are recognised as a breed with breed standards etc. It's important you get a healthy dog; if longhairs aren't recognised as a breed then the breeding probably isn't monitored so you may risk getting a dog with health/temperament issues, particularly if two longhairs are bred due to their coat alone. You may find a pup in a litter of smooth/wire pups that has the longhair mutation. However you could have a very long wait! If you are dead set on a V then it may be more sensible to have a smooth or a wire- you'll have a lovely dog!  

I'm sorry i can't give you more useful information. I wish you luck in your search.


----------



## MomofMany (Mar 8, 2015)

breed standards don't matter to me. I have longhair weimaraner. now i want a longhair vizsla. Simple.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Standards may not matter to you, but they should to a breeder. At least one that cares about the breed, and not out to place a high dollar amount on a pup because they can use the word RARE.
Longhaired weimaraners have been around for a long time, and are a registered breed. I'm not going to go into their history, because I'm sure you have researched it.
While I would not say that a longhaired vizsla does not pop up from time to time in a respected kennel. I will say that I would not think they picked the mating dogs just to produce a longhair.
If they did without any other consideration to the breed standards, they are doing a disservice to the breed.



> breed standards don't matter to me[/color]. I have longhair weimaraner. now i want a longhair vizsla.[/color] Simple.


You won't find many friends here with those type of statements.
As a moderator of this forum I'm stepping away from this topic.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, got to agree with Texas Red, in all honesty I think you've come to the wrong place to ask. I'm not being "elitist" in any way, (my Ruby is a cross between a smooth and wirehaired vizsla), but I can't see anything good coming from this thread hence I'm locking it down.


----------

